# Online Design Software - any experience from people that have USED the software?



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been reading thru the various threads regarding online design software to place on one's website, but I haven't seen much commenting from people actually using these products ... can anyone who has experience w/ harboarts, expertlogo and the rest post some detailed opinions regarding them - ease of use (both for you and your online customers), customer support, quality of product, etc etc etc. THANKS!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Online Design Software*

Let me tell you one thing. Dont even think about going for Harboarts. Paid for the software (expensive) and even after 1 year its not ready for production. Its a very amateur piece of software with absolutely NO admin backend unlike the other software out there.

Customer service? or lack of! Harbo is one person doing freelance work and he'll only reply to your emails when you hound him. My experience with him has been so terrible that I'm very weary with working with freelancers from now on.

If you still want to consider them make sure you compare it with the other software vendors available. Especially take note of each's admin module and GUI.


----------



## gwangark (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the warning, was about to go with him....for a client I asked him for source code so that I could customise the software and he wants 10 x the normal price for this. I work for a web development firm and I believe we could make it ourselves for less. I may just go with


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Expertlogo seems very well designed and easy for me to use. I spoke to them on the phone - they are willing to do a lot more to get it personalized than what I expected. Also if you are a member of SGIA you get a substantial discount.

These are some companies that they gave me as references that use expertlogo . . .

* www.apparelbuilder.com
* www.inkontees.com
* www.safarisun.net
* www.coloranywear.com

I think I am going to use them.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's a good one. You can customize it for your need.

Melco - Live Designer


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

swannn32 said:


> Expertlogo seems very well designed and easy for me to use. I spoke to them on the phone - they are willing to do a lot more to get it personalized than what I expected. Also if you are a member of SGIA you get a substantial discount.
> 
> These are some companies that they gave me as references that use expertlogo . . .
> 
> ...


Any idea on there prices?


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just give them a call - they are really nice. Their number is on the main page of their website. They have 3 levels of the package - the basic one might cover all you need. Since they have 3 different levels of their product, they have 3 different prices.

p.s. I did end up going with this company. I am in the process of setting up my store now. I got the silver package & they gave me a better deal because I paid all at once instead of monthly. I have also been told that they are making some nice improvements to it in the next few months. Can't wait to launch my new store!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Let us know when you launch. Good luck


----------



## mr.senn (Jul 23, 2008)

There is one another you can try: www.rsktech.com. Seem to have a good piece of solution.


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

mr.senn said:


> There is one another you can try: www.rsktech.com. Seem to have a good piece of solution.


this one is good ....


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2008)

any online design software can handle chinese, japanese ..etc TEXT ??


----------



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

One resource that will soon be launched at the end of this month to early November according to the site is from www.advancedartist.com. He has a design system you put on your site and I believe there is a very small one time set up fee and then you pay like $10 for print ready art for each design. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

VectorKing said:


> One resource that will soon be launched at the end of this month to early November according to the site is from www.advancedartist.com. He has a design system you put on your site and I believe there is a very small one time set up fee and then you pay like $10 for print ready art for each design. Might be worth checking out!


 
Just had a look at your site. Who do you use?


----------



## VectorKing (Mar 1, 2007)

I worked with an overseas programming team and had some assistance from advancedartist. I believe his system will be similar to mine, but with different features.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I have used their software...especially Gen. Fractuals. They are pretty easy to use.


----------

